# Newbie!



## ajd31 (May 6, 2010)

Hi guys,

I am Alex from Oxford. I'm a student at Bath university - where I found my love for mice! A friend had some but their landlord found out and they were kicked out... so I looked after them. Ever since I've wanted my own, hence joining this site!

So I'm here to find someone to get me some little babies! Not wanting to become a breeder at the moment though =s. Need a bit more experience first...

So I've posted on the want a mouse section (sorry I did it before I did this), if anyone can help it would be great =)

Cheers

Alex


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and :welcomeany


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi

:welcomeany


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

:welcome1 Alex.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome1:


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hiya Alex from Oxford, welcome


----------

